

Free app allows public to anonymously report, share info on sexual behavior - PaulMcCartney
http://phys.org/news/2012-09-kinsey-free-app-anonymously-sexual.html

======
toomuchcoffee
Talk about promoting way-skewed sampling bias. But then again, that was pretty
much always what the Kinsey Report was about, wasn't it?

